# The Great Apple User Quiz



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Ok so i was reading an old back-issue of MacAddict (best apple mag yet) and i saw this cool apple quiz thing. I thought hey, most of us are pretty knowledgable with apple things so lets test our wits. 

Each poster must answer the question above them, Research it if you don't know the answer. Once you have it post the answer and make your own question. Have fun! 

i'll start with the first question:

What company supplies apple with notebook hard drives for the MacBook Pro


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

Seagate.

My question: What specific type of Italian leather is used for the Apple's iPod premium hand-crafted Leather Cases?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

sharkattack said:


> What specific type of Italian leather is used for the Apple's iPod premium hand-crafted Leather Cases?


A: Italian Cured Cow Hide

Q: What Application comes bundled with AppleCare for Powerbooks and MacBook Pro's?


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually italian cured cow hide is incorrect. That's what was said in Gizmodo, but it is not correct.

So no, you can't ask the next question yet. But the answer to your second question is Micromat TechTool Deluxe, according to my AppleCare protection Plan activated back in 2005 summer for my Powerbook G4.

Hint* - only specialists would know the answer to my question....


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

damn, am i gonna have to ask apple tommorow...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

What models of PowerBooks had the Apple Logo "reversed"?


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

^ Why can't you just follow the game rules?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

iLabmAn said:


> What models of PowerBooks had the Apple Logo "reversed"?


you've got to answer the above question before you can post a question.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

methinks there needs to be a time limit here or the thread will die 

1 day is probably fair - if the question isn't answered in a day, the person who asked the question should post the answer


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

I guess it's game over for everyone then.  Didn't expect to kill the game so quickly. 

The answer will come out at midnight today. After that, I'll post the next question.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, I tried to find the answer to the iPod case's leather. I even Googled in Italian! The game might die because the question might be too hard. If "only specialists would know the answer to my question"... maybe they're out doing "special" things and can't play? 

In the spirit of the effort, I propose that the question be jettisoned.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

RISCHead said:


> methinks there needs to be a time limit here or the thread will die
> 
> 1 day is probably fair - if the question isn't answered in a day, the person who asked the question should post the answer


For sure. A time limit is a time honoured tradition in games


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

time limit sounds great, man, i calle apple and they transfered me to the sales department who transfered me to marketing and no answers. All they said was hi-class italian leather. i guess this question is dead. I even asked the person on the genius bar today.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

sharkattack said:


> My question: What specific type of Italian leather is used for the Apple's iPod premium hand-crafted Leather Cases?
> 
> Hint* - only specialists would know the answer to my question....


What a brilliant question to ask in a forum of non-specialists!



sharkattack said:


> The answer will come out at midnight today. After that, I'll post the next question.


Wonderful! Will it have to do with Transistor K12 on the PB3400? 'Cause I know who made that one!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> My question: What specific type of Italian leather is used for the Apple's iPod premium hand-crafted Leather Cases?


A. cow leather.

Q. (an easy one to get this going again.) name the two Steve's that founded apple in the 70's.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> A. cow leather.
> 
> Q. (an easy one to get this going again.) name the two Steve's that founded apple in the 70's.


haha i already guessed cured cow hide. whatever lets let this question die on to trout's question!

A: Steve Wozniak, Steve Jobs
Q: What was the original ipods feature that no other ipod has anymore.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

apple=god said:


> Q: What was the original ipods feature that no other ipod has anymore.


Firewire.

What is the first iLife application to be released, when and is based on what application?

EDIT : Made my question clearer.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Well the first one was actually imovie, but i know you mean iTunes. it was released in 2002 and is based on SoundJam MP.

Q: What is the highest selling OSX game?


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

A: Is it Unreal Tournament 2004?
Q: What was the speed of the processer on the Mac Classic?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Nope not unreal tournament, it's Quake 4
And the answer to your question is 8 Mhz

What ipod first began carrying a dock.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Third rev. iPod.
Yeah I thought it was iMovie, but took the chance.

Q. What is the new HD codec supported by Apple and that is becoming a standard for next-gen DVDs.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

H.264

Q: What terminal command changes locations?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Huhhh..... cd?

Why is iCal's default date (when the app is closed) the 17 july?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Because July 17 is the date that iCal was originally released.

Who is the 3rd founder of Apple?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Because July 17 is the date that iCal was originally released.


i always wondered about that...


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

A: Ronald Gerald Wayne

Q: Who designed the icons for the first Macintosh?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

RISCHead said:


> Q: Who designed the icons for the first Macintosh?


Susan Kare.

Q: What company was sub-contracted to do some of Apple's hardware (case) designs?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So... Mr. sharkattack, sir? What is the answer to your Question of Questions?

The iPod leather is...?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Q: What company was sub-contracted to do some of Apple's hardware (case) designs?


Too many to name. Sony did it for the original PowerBook 100. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerBook

Q: What date was Apple's 1984 commercial first shown? Hint: It wasn't during the Superbowl.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Too many to name. Sony did it for the original PowerBook 100. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerBook
> 
> Q: What date was Apple's 1984 commercial first shown? Hint: It wasn't during the Superbowl.


Jan 17 1984?

q. how much was the apple I when it was released?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Too many to name. Sony did it for the original PowerBook 100. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerBook


DANG! That's right! mI had one partiularilly in mind which will use for my next question.




> Q: What date was Apple's 1984 commercial first shown? Hint: It wasn't during the Superbowl.



WRONG ANSWER, Aero! 

Aside from rough cuts being shown inernally, the closest I can get to a date is late October, 1983, at Apple's annual sales conference in Honolulu. It was first _publically_ aired NOT during the Superbowl in January, 1984, but rather at 1 AM at a small television station in Twin Falls, Idaho, KMVT, on December 15, 1983 -- weeks before the Superbowl. This was to by the advertising agency, Chiat-Day, who wanted the commercial to qualify for upcoming advertising awards. It ran just once.

Hopefully, that answer will suffice 

Next question: What city were Steve Jobs and John Sculley in when Jobs asked him that imfamous question, "Do you want to spend your life selling sugar water to children or do you want to change the world?" ?

Even though Aero's answer was wrong, I'll answer his question, anyway. The Apple I cast $666.66.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> DANG! That's right! mI had one partiularilly in mind which will use for my next question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, your right, its dec 15 1983

wild guess to macaholics question---> cupertino, california - 1983


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

nope. 

Was I right about the Apple I price?


----------



## JMR (Apr 18, 2006)

sharkattack said:


> Seagate.
> 
> My question: What specific type of Italian leather is used for the Apple's iPod premium hand-crafted Leather Cases?


"fine, hand-crafted Italian leather"


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> nope.
> 
> Was I right about the Apple I price?


Yep, very memorable aint it.

I got this from pbs.org

"Sculley, 55, joined Apple in 1983 from Pepsico Inc, where he had risen from marketing executive to the company's president. He was lured to the Cupertino, California computer maker by Apple's co-founder Steven Jobs who reportedly asked him, "Do you want to spend the rest of your life selling sugared water or do you want a chance to change the world?" As a world changer, Sculley did well at first. Despite his low-tech background, Apple flourished under his leadership and in 1985 Sculley solidified his image as Silicon Valley's reigning philosopher-king when he ousted Jobs after a power struggle. He was frequently quoted in the press making visionary predictions about the future of the cyber-revolution his company had helped start."


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JMR said:


> "fine, hand-crafted Italian leather"


That answer was deemed insufficient by Shark Attack as being too vague (don't skim the thread!).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Aero said:


> Yep, very memorable aint it.
> 
> I got this from pbs.org
> 
> "Sculley, 55, joined Apple in 1983 from Pepsico Inc, where he had risen from marketing executive to the company's president. He was lured to the Cupertino, California computer maker by Apple's co-founder Steven Jobs who reportedly asked him, "Do you want to spend the rest of your life selling sugared water or do you want a chance to change the world?" As a world changer, Sculley did well at first. Despite his low-tech background, Apple flourished under his leadership and in 1985 Sculley solidified his image as Silicon Valley's reigning philosopher-king when he ousted Jobs after a power struggle. He was frequently quoted in the press making visionary predictions about the future of the cyber-revolution his company had helped start."


Well, I remember reading that the line was delivered _after_ Sculley toured The mothership in Cupertino. Sculley did not give Jobs an answer right off the bat during this first day they met. It was later in New York, on a balcony of an apartment that Jobs owned where, after Sculley declined, Jobs thought for a moment and asked the question.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Well, I remember reading that the line was delivered _after_ Sculley toured The mothership in Cupertino. Sculley did not give Jobs an answer right off the bat during this first day they met. It was later in New York, on a balcony of an apartment that Jobs owned where, after Sculley declined, Jobs thought for a moment and asked the question.


Why did you answer your question XX)

ask another one


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

OMG! What a moron I AM!!!









Okay...

From which design firm did Apple discover Jonathan Ives?

EDIT: BTW, I recall now that the New York connection to that question was disclosed by John Sculley himself in a recent phone-in interview I heard regarding Apple's 30th.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> OMG! What a moron I AM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tangerine. Ives own company.

Q: What can be found imprinted on the inside of the Mac 128k case.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Tangerine. Ives own company.
> 
> Q: What can be found imprinted on the inside of the Mac 128k case.


The signatures of _almost all_ of the original macintosh development team. As an honorarium, Woz' sig is in there as well -- despite not actually working on the Macintosh project.

(Getting my answer in NOW to get in que... now thinking of the next question...)

EDIT: Okay, driving the designer category into the ground, what design firm created the 20th Anniversary Mac?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

To add to an answer about a previous question ... wasn't Frog Design one of the design firms involved with earlier products?'

I think they did the TAM as well ... I'm not sure though.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Actually ... it looks like IDEO helped with the TAM.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was Frog who did the 20th? I was surprised to read at their website that they were involved in the original Macintosh.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

What is the name of the only desktop Mac that was black in color?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A: Mac TV?
(Man! Was Apple pooping out crummy computers back then or WHAT? They were masters at crippleware.  )


Q: What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

ummm theres a dock? haha.

Q: what was the release date of the first ipod.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

apple=god said:


> Q: what was the release date of the first ipod.


October 23, 2001

Q: Name any movie that featured the 20th Anniversary Mac.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

A: Batman and Robin (1997)

Q: What was the code name for the Newton handwriting recognition system? (hint, Apple recently ressurected the name, and the technology still exists, including the easter egg)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Q: What was the code name for the Newton handwriting recognition system? (hint, Apple recently ressurected the name, and the technology still exists, including the easter egg)


Rosetta.

Q: What was the minimum system RAM requirements for OS 7?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Rosetta.
> 
> Q: What was the minimum system RAM requirements for OS 7?


A: 8 megs

Q: what is this image segment from?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

apple=god said:


> A: 8 megs


Incorrect.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

apple=god said:


> ummm theres a dock? haha.



_BINGO!!_  Completely silly.

BTW, that's on my dekstop. I thought I'd install _System 1_ just for fun.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

A: 2 MB of RAM for System 7.0 (4 MB recommended however).
A (for the image): Spotlight

Q: Who is the "Butt Head Astronomer"?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

A: Sagan

Q: Where would you go to select a printer or network in Classic?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

A: The Chooser

Q: What was .Mac's "grandfather"?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Q: What was .Mac's "grandfather"?


A: iTools.

Safety answer: eWorld.

Q: Which movie featured the OS X UI as a car radio interface (with a slick semi-circular Dock in the oval-shaped display)?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BTW, that:










Is a piece of the Spotlight icon.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Q: Which movie featured the OS X UI as a car radio interface (with a slick semi-circular Dock in the oval-shaped display)?


It seems it's a stumper. Do we have a 24hr time limit on questions?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Steve Jobs do in early school?

Also, what did the Blue Boxes do?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

audiodan said:


> How did Steve Jobs do in early school?
> 
> Also, what did the Blue Boxes do?


I know the blue box, it gives you unlimited long distance call.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> It seems it's a stumper. Do we have a 24hr time limit on questions?


Men In Black  it was IE/Mac, compressed onto an oval shaped display with the Dock semi-circular along the bottom. Wil Smith quickly swung his finger around the Dock to do something.

Of course, it is complete science fiction, as the CRAPPY adherence to Moore's Law that the Dock does would NEVER be good solution for while driving.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Audio Dan, here is how this works: you cannot ask a question until you have correctly answer the last unanaswered question. The only way to get into the game is to correctly answer the current unanswered question.

Get it?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. no one got my answer, and AudioDan is out of line. if he wants in the game, let's see if he can answer THIS question:

*Q:* Answer in chronological order the two different names used for Apple's _Mac OS Classic_ drive format/partitioning utility?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> *Q:* Answer in chronological order the two different names used for Apple's _Mac OS Classic_ drive format/partitioning utility?


MFS - Macintosh File System
HFS - Hierarchal File System

Q: What song was licensed by Apple for the Panther Intro (when the system booted for the first time)?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Wrong.

For starters, that was the names of the format themselves, not the name _of the utilities_ used to format them.

And also, are those really the proper names of the Mac OS formats? Did something precede "HFS"? I know that something came after HFS, but I don't want to give he answer to a question that hasn't been asked yet  But I am unuawre of a format preceding HFS


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> *Q:* Answer in chronological order the two different names used for Apple's _Mac OS Classic_ drive format/partitioning utility?


Disk & File, along with something else I believe...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Incorrect.

You're a new mac user. So, this question is a toughy because it relates to pretty old software.

Try again?

Anybody else?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

1) Disk Copy
2) Disk Utility

Which Macworld was the host of Steve Jobs' second coming?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Wrong again 

Any one last try? Surely there must be someone who can get this??


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Wrong.


D'oh! I need to learn to read better.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> *Q:* Answer in chronological order the two different names used for Apple's _Mac OS Classic_ drive format/partitioning utility?


Let's try this again.

Apple HD SC Setup
Drive Setup

Let me know if I'm right.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BINGO!!!!!

(finally)

You're up!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> Apple HD SC Setup
> Drive Setup
> ...


Gah! It's been so long!  Good one! :clap:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Q: What song was licensed by Apple for the Panther Intro (when the system booted for the first time)?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll tell y'all I don't know and aint gonna ty to find out. I pass -- and have work to get back to. I'll join back in later.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

EPEL by Royksopp

http://www.juno.co.uk/products/153497-01.htm


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I lied (actually, i JUSrt was about to close my Google search when i spied a good hit):

Title: Sofa Rockers
Artist: Sofa Surfers
Album: See the Light


Correct?


EDIT: CRAP! Vexel is right.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! pardon the brief hijack, but check out this clip from Conan Obrien:

http://www.esm.psu.edu/Faculty/Gray/graphics/movies/ConanVideoiPod.mp4

:lmao:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Vexel said:


> EPEL by Royksopp


Correct. Next question.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Which Macworld was host to Steve Jobs' second coming?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacWorld San Francisco. January, 1997?

(the question is a little vague, however. I'm giving the very first time he appeared as rejoined with Apple -- not post Amelio's resignation with him announcing his iCEOship. THAT was Macworld, Boston, summer of 97.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

1997. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4436710013736446644

Edit: D'oh! Beat out by Macaholic. I was too busy watching the video.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Assuming I'm correct (I did cover my ass, anyway), here's my question:

Q: What Apple product project codename was the same as the title of a Paul McCartney song?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Q: What Apple product project codename was the same as the title of a Paul McCartney song?


Macintosh IIfx - Blackbird
PowerBook 500 Project - Blackbird
PowerBook 540/540c - Blackbird

Paul McCartney - Blackbird


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I forgot about the IIfx! The 520 was my first ever Mac :love2: (pity it was built like **** tptptptp )


You're up to bat.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What was the internal expansion slot on the original iMac?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> What was the internal expansion slot on the original iMac?


The (never ever utilized??) mezzanine slot.

thinking of question now


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Q: Okay, what is "AAUI", and what was the last Powermac model line to use it _exclusively _?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Apple Attachment Unit Interface: Performa 6110


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Performa 6110


Judges? As far as I know, the Performa 6110 (aka PowerMac 6100) was discontinued in July 1995, but the PowerBook 500 (Blackbird!) was introduced August 1995, and used the AAUI exclusively.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Q: Okay, what is "AAUI", and what was the last Powermac model line to use it _exclusively _?


^^ he said Powermac


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

D'oh! You are correct!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

What is the "easter egg" style game you can launch with the terminal?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Tetris?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Indeed!  You're up


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You know, not to bang my own drum -- because half... okay, _a third_ of my answers I'm getting off of Google -- But I am ALWAYS at my computer and therefore get the questions immediately as you guys pose them. Maybe I should back the hell off to let more people play.? So far, it's pretty well just the three of us (Vexal, GuyTornot and myself), with Derrick making a good effort for a while and Apple Authority showing up once (you'd think he'd pwned us by know  ). OTOH, you guys apppear to have a life and don't answer mine immediately... and that's when people have a chance to jump in?

Anyhoo... a question... a question...

OKAY! 

Steve Jobs' _paternal_ father: Army? Navy? Or Air Force during WWII? :heybaby:


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Navy


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry Dan. Incorrect  Keep trying on the next questions.


EDIT: You changed your answer VERY quickly! That's cool, but my response refers to your first answer as was in my email notification: Army. But Navy it is.

YOU'RE UP! Impress the heck out of us!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

On Apple's web page, name a colour the apple symbol was, before gray?
Many of you should know!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

blue?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, go ahead


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

What were the "five flavors" of the original iMac?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Vexel said:


> What were the "five flavors" of the original iMac?


Blueberry, Grape, Strawberry, Tangerine, and Lime

(I still wish they had a "Lemon")

(Re: Macaholic pointing out only a few of us are participating. Maybe we are all bigger nerds than we want to admit)

Q: What was the fastest DOS compatibility card offered for Macs?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Blueberry, Grape, Strawberry, Tangerine, and Lime
> 
> (I still wish they had a "Lemon")


You mean THIS ONE? tptptptp


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Blueberry, lime, strawberry, grape and tangerine.

EDIT: Dang, too slow...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Q: What was the fastest DOS compatibility card offered for Macs?


Well, the best answer I can offer is either a pentium 166 or a Cyrix 166. I don't know which is fatser: Pentium I or Cyrix 6x86... or even if you can run DOS on the Cyrix.

So, I say Pentium 166.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good enough for me. 166MHz is what I was looking for.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay...


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

How many buttons did Apple's first concept iPod have?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I loved the Performa 5200! That's what I used in high school.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bryan. said:


> How many buttons did Apple's first concept iPod have?



Sorry, Bryan, but as I correctly answered the question about the DOS compatibility card i'm in line to ask the next question  I was doing it but had to take a business call (silly business people  ).

BUT if you answer my question, then ask that iPod one. it's a goodie! :clap: 

And my question is:

Name the two codenames for Apple's aborted next-generation operating system development before they bought NeXT and turned it into OS X.

Also, what is the significance of these project names in modern American culture?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Name the two codenames for Apple's aborted next-generation operating system development before they bought NeXT and turned it into OS X.
> 
> Also, what is the significance of these project names in modern American culture?


The first two that come to mind were Taligent and Pink. Then there was Copland (after Aaron Copland, the American composer). Followed by Rhapsody (after George Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue").


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, the answers I was looking for -- and are closest to the OS X development effort, time-wise -- was Copeland and Gershwin.
http://www.mackido.com/Myths/Copland.html

(Why don't people put the "e" in "Copeland"??  )

In this timeline, MacWorld states:

March, 1994: Apple announces that Copland, its next-generation operating system, will ship in 1995 and be followed by another OS, code-named Gershwin, in 1996. It doesn’t and it won’t.

Rhapsody is what was taken from the ashes of Gershwin and added to later become OS X.

So... are you two-thirds right?? Your only reference to Gershwin is the fact that "Rhapsody" was named after George Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue" -- but _there was_ a Gershwin OS to be developed. THAT was Apple's in-house next-gen OS, with Copeland being the bridge from System 7 to Gershwin.

Don't know what to do here...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

In this situation, I take over! How did Steve Jobs do in school, usually.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

audiodan said:


> In this situation, I take over!


LOL! Okay.



> How did Steve Jobs do in school, usually.


Do _you_ know that answer to this question?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Please keep the questions more specific, as most of us are not steve jobs' mother we will never know how lil' stevey "did in school, *usually*".


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes. It's "trivia", Dan; not "This Is your life"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As far as I've read, Jobs didn't do well in school until a great teacher of his in grade four or five (he even remembers her name -- but i forget it from the interview I read). later on, he attended Reed College but dropped out after one semester.

Back to TRIVIA!

Here's a quick easy trivia question, just to try anf get some momentum going on in here:

Q: How many iPods did Apple sell last fiscal quarter?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

"Pwned"  Macaholic, you're a funny guy.

A: 8,526,000 iPods were shipped this last fiscal quarter.

Q: Where will you find the Mrs. Field's recipe in OS X?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> "If you open the file called "Cookies," you will find the recipe for Mrs. Field's cookies and some others, too." Hope that's specific enough.
> 
> Easy one: what's a "moof"?


I'll let that go. But bonus points to the person that knows the actual location of "Cookies" .


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> "Pwned"  Macaholic, you're a funny guy.
> 
> A: 8,526,000 iPods were shipped this last fiscal quarter.
> 
> Q: Where will you find the Mrs. Field's recipe in OS X?


And let the pwning begin!

The recipie is in /usr/share/emacs/21.2/etc

There are also some jokes in there as well.

Acutallly, there's tons of stuff in that folder. Lots of GNU stuff.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Nicely done.


ty.

So... who asks next??


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well you got the answer, but really its between you and HowEver.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, no one has answered HowEver's "Moof" question.

Clarus, the Dogcow


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, here's one fer y'all that might be a little tough 


Q: Name the _only_ other Apple product besides the (intentionally misspelled) Macintosh that was named after a type of Apple.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't think is what you are after but I will give it a shot.

Apple recently created a company to handle their cash and short-term investments ... called Braeburn Capital.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Derrick said:


> I don't think is what you are after but I will give it a shot.
> 
> Apple recently created a company to handle their cash and short-term investments ... called Braeburn Capital.


WOW! Not the answer, but how coincidental?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I have it ... it looks like the nickname for the Lisa was Braeburn.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Wow this is a good one Macaholic. I recall there were clone Apple IIs that had names like "pineapple".....other than that I'm not sure.

Oh I should say that some believed the Apple IIgs stood for "Granny Smith", but technically it was "Graphics and Sound"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Wrong and wronger 

It was -- if you don't know about this, you will be BLOWN AWAY as it is quite unusual for Apple's typical product matrix-- it waaaaaasssss:



















Pippin!


Here is a review and another... hosted on Microsoft.com??!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Wrong and wronger
> 
> It was -- if you don't know about this, you will be BLOWN AWAY as it is quite unusual for Apple's typical product matrix-- it waaaaaasssss:
> 
> ...


I have heard about the Pippin ... I'm confused how that is named after a type of apple ... do you mean a code name for Pippin?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Derrick said:


> I have heard about the Pippin ... I'm confused how that is named after a type of apple ... do you mean a code name for Pippin?


Pippin is a variety of Apple:
http://www.foodsubs.com/Apples.html


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Pippin is a variety of Apple:
> http://www.foodsubs.com/Apples.html


Cool ... I didn't realize that ... or I should say ... the site I checked about the varieties of apples was incomplete


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So... I guess it's still my turn?

Where is this place?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

eWorld?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Derrick said:


> eWorld?


Correct!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Name an Apple product which featured more than one keyboard layout.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't understand. Do you mean within software? Or two physical keyboard layouts??


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I don't understand. Do you mean within software? Or two physical keyboard layouts??


Two physical layouts ... switchable between QWERTY and ????? ... I don't want to make it too easy by revealing the other layout


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, the other would be Dvorak, which would of course mean the Apple IIc 

(praise Google! :lmao: )


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Well, the other would be Dvorak, which would of course mean the Apple IIc
> 
> (praise Google! :lmao: )


Wow ... that was quick ... 

Apple IIc was my first Apple computer ... fond memories.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Your mac user experience predates mine by about five or so years. As I mentioned earlier, it was the Powerbook 520, May, 1995, Computer City @ , Toronto, Weston Road and 401. God was I excited! And such a sexy machine for its time!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, LAST ONE FOR THE NIGHT. This one's a functional one.

How do you suppress Docked icons from shifting around as you drag an item to the Dock?


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

If som one gets a question right and doesnt know another one to ask, please feel free to use my question: 

In the terminal, when typing in some code you can get a somewhat unaccurate timeline of what book series? 

Hint: The books are famous, and were turned into movies a few years ago..


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

A: you hold apple!!!!!!!! 

Q: now i ask my question from above this post.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bryan. said:


> A: you hold apple!!!!!!!!


_DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING!!!_ 

Q: now i ask my question from above this post.[/QUOTE]

The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy??


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

nop...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

:yikes: 

Stymied!!


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

nop. It a very fictional story..


----------



## Bryan. (Apr 21, 2006)

Whatever... The answer is The Hobbit. I forget what to type in, but a whole timeline of the events pops up.

Easier question: What does GNU stand for?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

LOTR 

cat /usr/share/calendar/calendar.history | grep "LOTR"

Here is what you get:

01/05 Fellowship enters Moria (LOTR)
01/09 Fellowship reaches Lorien (LOTR)
01/17 Passing of Gandalf (LOTR)
02/07 Fellowship leaves Lorien (LOTR)
02/17 Death of Boromir (LOTR)
02/20 Meriadoc & Pippin meet Treebeard (LOTR)
02/22 Passing of King Ellesar (LOTR)
02/24 Ents destroy Isengard (LOTR)
02/26 Aragorn takes the Paths of the Dead (LOTR)
03/05 Frodo & Samwise encounter Shelob (LOTR)
03/08 Deaths of Denethor & Theoden (LOTR)
03/18 Destruction of the Ring (LOTR)
03/29 Flowering of the Mallorn (LOTR)
04/04 Gandalf visits Bilbo (LOTR)
04/17 An unexpected party (LOTR)
04/23 Crowning of King Ellesar (LOTR)
05/19 Arwen leaves Lorian to wed King Ellesar (LOTR)
06/11 Sauron attacks Osgiliath (LOTR)
06/13 Bilbo returns to Bag End (LOTR)
06/23 Wedding of Ellesar & Arwen (LOTR)
07/04 Gandalf imprisoned by Saruman (LOTR)
07/24 The ring comes to Bilbo (LOTR)
07/26 Bilbo rescued from Wargs by Eagles (LOTR)
08/03 Funeral of King Theoden (LOTR)
08/29 Saruman enters the Shire (LOTR)
09/10 Gandalf escapes from Orthanc (LOTR)
09/14 Frodo & Bilbo's birthday (LOTR)
09/15 Black riders enter the Shire (LOTR)
09/18 Frodo and company rescued by Bombadil (LOTR)
09/28 Frodo wounded at Weathertop (LOTR)
10/16 Boromir reaches Rivendell (LOTR)
10/17 Council of Elrond (LOTR)
10/25 End of War of the Ring (LOTR)
11/16 Bilbo reaches the Lonely Mountain (LOTR)
12/05 Death of Smaug (LOTR)
12/16 Fellowship begins Quest (LOTR)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually guys. I have to get the hell off of the browser NOW.

But here are a bunch of easter oddities (some not "eggs", perse) for OS X -- including the LOTR timeline!

http://www.eeggs.com/tree/1141.html

Here is a REAL OS X Easter Egg:
http://www.sveinbjorn.org/osx_easter_egg


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Bryan. said:


> What does GNU stand for?


GNU's Not Unix.

Q: What company was contracted to make the original Apple Stylewriter printer?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Q: What company was contracted to make the original Apple Stylewriter printer?


A: Canon?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> A: Canon?


Correct.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. Try this on for size:

Q: How did "Pink" get its name?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. Try this on for size:
> 
> Q: How did "Pink" get its name?



http://www.theapplemuseum.com/index.php?id=44

*The "Pink" project*



> In 1988, the OS developers at Apple had just fnished working on System 6. In order to determine what the future of the MacOS should look like, all developers had a meeting discussing new concepts. They wrote down their ideas on index cards. Ideas that could easily be integrated into the existing System Software were written on blue cards and *the more difficult and time-consuming concepts were written on pink cards*.
> The "Pink" project was born, competing with the System 7 (codenamed "Blue") team. It was a project for a new microkernel-based object-oriented operating system. Soon, the competition between the Pink and the Blue project was so intense, that each side suspected the other to steal ideas (the System 7 team was nick-named "Blue Meanies"). Since the developement of Pink was very slow and was way behind System 7, Apple decided to cancel the Pink project in 1991. Pink was then spun out into a joint venture with IBM, called Taligent, but was discontinued soon thereafter.












*Question: What is the *rarest* iPod?*


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. Try this on for size:
> 
> Q: How did "Pink" get its name?


Pink was the colour of the cards used to write ideas on for the next generation operating system. These were typically advanced ideas that would require extensive work. Simple things that could be implemented into the existing system were written on Blue cards (implemented by the Blue Meanies).

EDIT: D'oh! Too late again!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> *Question: What is the *rarest* iPod?*


I would say this one:

http://www.engadget.com/2004/08/30/engadget-exclusive-sean-p-diddy-combss-custom-diamond-ipod/

Unless you mean, rarest, regular product iPod. I have no clue about that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I should have been clearer. I meant the rarest regular, commercially available iPod (including discontinued models). The answer could be subjective, but should have a tenable reason or support.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Then I would say the 1G Original iPod.

Then again, since Apple does not disclose sales numbers per iPod model, we will never really know how the 4GB iPod mini Gold sold.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll say the 6GB Mini.

EDIT: Should not the answer be absolute, rather than tentative, HowEver? Products come and go, and they do so on particular dates resulting in exact periods of time. I think that the 6GB mini probably had the shortest lifespan within Apple's product line, as the Nano came out only a few months later (or so).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Neither, but the second answer was closer. Again, there is some subjectivity to this question, and I expect some minor disagreement and/or quibbling.

Edit: was the gold iPod mini comment an edit; I can't blame the time of day if I simply missed it.

I meant the gold iPod mini, despite the lack of definitive sales figures. I also meant rarest in terms of availability.

So please either Macaholic or guytoronto, ask away!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You're right. it's hard to nail it down. Data from The Mothership shows when particular models started, but not ended -- and there were of course overlap as previous models cntunued in production as new ones came out.

The 1G 5Gb original iPod was alone for five months. The 6GB Mini existed for seven months.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

What was the name of the arcade game that Jobs and Wozniak designed for Atari?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Breakout. 

Who played Steve Jobs in "Pirates of Silicon Valley?" This person also pulled a prank with Steve. 2 Part question, what was the event?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Vexel said:


> Breakout.
> 
> Who played Steve Jobs in "Pirates of Silicon Valley?" This person also pulled a prank with Steve. 2 Part question, what was the event?


Noah Wyle.

OOPS! Part 2 answer is MWNY, 1999


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Um...


ummm.....


uh........

 

Running out o questions, here...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. The name of the first shop in which the Apple I were sold at was...?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. The name of the first shop in which the Apple I were sold at was...?


"The Byte Shop"

Q: What did Steve Jobs sell in 1976 to raise the funds needed to fund the first production run?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A: His Volkswagon camper.

B: What cereal had the toy that could emulate long dtsance dial tones, and was also the nickname of the person who discovered it?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cap'n Crunch!

Q: In the first expression of Apple's 1997 "Think Different" advertising campaign, Apple paid tribute to...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You got it!



BTW, gang, the factual details regarding WHERE (and when) Jobs posed the $64,000.00 question to Sculley can be heard in the very interesting Podcast interview with John Sculley (among others) via my post here:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?p=388558#post388558

You should hear Sculley talk. he really sounds sad for what had happened between he and Jobs, and still has a lot of respect for his strengths -- but doesn't like to talk about any personal aspects of their relationship... or at least how he feels about him today.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Cap'n Crunch!
> 
> Q: In the first expression of Apple's 1997 "Think Different" advertising campaign, Apple paid tribute to...



A: Einstein?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Muhammad Ali?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Nope.

Hint: It isn't a specific person.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Not... _THE INTEL BUNNYMAN??!_


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Q: In the first expression of Apple's 1997 "Think Different" advertising campaign, Apple paid tribute to...





> Here's to the crazy ones.
> 
> The misfits.
> 
> ...


The Crazy Ones!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> The Crazy Ones!












I KNOW that! But _in the TV ad_, it's Einstein we first see -- and the clip precedes the creed. Are you saying that the "Think Different" creed came out in print first? If it did, I lose. if it DIDN'T, _I win!_ 

BTW, as G. Dubya places his "mark" upon history during his tenure as prez, he does so in more ways than one.

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Alright guys. Looks like this thread has run its course. SO, the following are link to online Apple trivia tests -- some of which have already been posted at eehMac a week or so ago, but assembled here in memoriam:

I got 13 out of 18 on this one:
http://tinyurl.com/jzyby

http://www.landsnail.com/apple/local/apptriv/apptriv.html

http://blogs.smh.com.au/mashup/archives//004343.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4860790.stm

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1944646,00.asp

And if you want more, rummage through these Google returns:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="apple+trivia"&btnG=Google+Search


CHEERS!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Alright guys. Looks like this thread has run its course. SO, the following are link to online Apple trivia tests -- some of which have already been posted at eehMac a week or so ago, but assembled here in memorium:
> ...
> CHEERS!



Cheers also. And that's "in memori*a*m."


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Cheers also. And that's "in memori*a*m."



I have no idea what you're talking about


----------

